# Health insurance



## RICHNTRISH (Jun 4, 2008)

Damn thats expensive !!! Just got some quotes , not cheap is it and talk about confusing !
Seems to be between 200 and 800 dollars a month and then theres all this Deductable , copay and coinsurance on top , anybody got any recommendations as we will be on an E2 non immigrant visa ? what do you guys pay ?
Richard.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

800 for a family of five without the benefit of an employer's package - not bad. Check into pre-existing conditions depending on your family's medical history. May not be covered.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Individual health insurance is EXTREMELY expensive in the US. Most people use whatever is on offer from their employer - and failing that, try to get into any sort of a group plan. Group plans are sometimes available through professional associations, unions or other groupings of small business people.

Look into HMOs such as Kaiser Permanente (I think they are in Florida these days). They offered decent service back when I had them in California, but you hear lots of complaints about HMOs and the HMO style of health care nowadays. There is also something called a PPO. In both, you are limited to using "their" affiliated doctors, but it could save a bit on the monthly premiums.

The "standard" option is Blue Cross, but even their rates are pretty high for individuals. They might be able to provide some information about group policies through professional associations.

What is often recommended is to start one of those Health Savings Accounts (HSA), where you cover the first $2500 of medical costs yourself with money you have put aside (and deducted from your income taxes). There is special health coverage to go with this sort of a plan - and it's often cheaper than standard coverage (because of the high deductible). The insurance companies may not mention that to you if you don't ask about it specifically.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## RICHNTRISH (Jun 4, 2008)

Cheers guys, obviously its a must have and being a small self employed business its a cost we shall have to bear ourselves . Its not so much the premiums that are a shock but that the Deductable ( excess in the UK ) is several thousand dollars in some cases per year ! Certainly wont be going to the Doctors for coughs and colds .
At least nobodys said its going to cost us alot more as we dont have citizenship ..... yet .


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Your business can get the insurance for your family, which will at least make it a deductible business expense, as long as you have at least one other employee and that employee is covered, I think. lso maou also will be eligible for some plans that are offered by business associations, which may be cheaper and give better value for your dollar.

I don't know if the situation has been resolved, but there have been a couple of times in Florida where the hospitals and medical providers threatened to stop accepting Blue Cross/Blue Shield because they are so slow to pay. Check into it if that is one of the providers you are considering.

That brings up another issue. Unless it is an emergency or a serious condition that requires a specific doctor to treat it, you can only go to doctors and hospitals that accept your medical insurance. And if you go to one that will take your insurance and are in some sort of plan which has a network of approved doctors, like an HMO, going outside without approval, except in emergencies, is on you.


----------



## FLOYD (May 26, 2008)

As an independent business operator, health insurance is a challenge.
Use a certified accountant or tax specialist to help be sure it is set properly for tax laws. You can pay your premiums through your business so that it is dedctible for the business and doesn't come from you taxable income.
I'm single and pay about $150 month. I know of families of independently employed people who pay $6000 per year for family coverage. This covers NO dental, NO basic eyecare, and the decuctible is set that I would pay about $2500 out of pocket for emergency care before insurance started to pay then I pay a percentage up to $10,000(I think, confusing).

You can set up a medical saving plan. This money gets set aside for medical expenses before being taxed . I estimated the amount I spend on dental, eye, and a couple of basic doctor visits a year. This money comes out of my income before being taxed and since it is never paid to me, it is not so missed. When I go to the dentist, eye doctor, etc the money is already set aside. I pay with a debit card that pays the doctor out of this account. This makes it easier to go to the doctor if needed because the money is already there.

Us medical care. One of the most complex systems in the world from what I understand. It has its problems but very good care is available. You just have to plan ahead and be prepared for emergencies. Set money aside for expenses not covered by the deductible. This is where people get into trouble. They can buy a new car or go on a vacation but claim they can't afford to go to the doctor. What's really more important? Put aside a fund for noncovered care first, then see about the new car.


----------

